# Any Maumee/Fremont updates??



## SoCal_Buckeye

We do a ton of fishing in the Maumee and Fremont. Are you all seeing Walleye in the rivers already? These crazy air/water temps have me on alert. Haven't ever had to be ready to come up this early. Maumee Tackle reported a few fish caught today. But their reports see to be exaggerated at times for obvious reasons.


----------



## Matt63

Angler supply in Fremont has some pics up on there site 1 I can tell is in Fremont the other not so much. won't be long now especially if we get some rain to bring the rivers up.


----------



## ldrjay

we have had a few walleye out here in the grand caught already. it's always possible


----------



## tmorrow

I saw a few walleye caught in Fremont this morning. Also a couple steelhead. This just the very beginning. If you are very far away it's not worth the trip. Should get better after the next rain. Calling for rain Friday.


----------



## WalleyeWiz

I would pretty much say that Maumee Bait and Tackle are 100% correct with their reporting . One bad report from them and it would hurt their business way more then help . They post pictures of the catches that customers bring in , so there is the proof .

Some fish are being caught and a few are fresh run females from the Lake .Was down there yesterday and saw 4 large females caught of which 2 were already running eggs .

Dwayne


----------



## fishfinder43420

caught one this morning.. he was milking.. never seen them do that in march..? Maybe sign of stress or what?


----------



## Matt63

In maumee or Fremont 


fishfinder43420 said:


> View attachment 231310
> caught one this morning.. he was milking.. never seen them do that in march..? Maybe sign of stress or what?


----------



## fishfinder43420

Fremont


----------



## Sarge189

fishfinder43420 said:


> Fremont


Thinking about hitting it in the morning was it slow? And did u bump any fish while casting?


----------



## Matt63

Sarge are u close.to Fremont angler supply site says he thinks the river will rise 2 to 3 feet by tomorrow. Just saying in case you are driving aways


----------



## Eyehunter_18

Matt63 said:


> Sarge are u close.to Fremont angler supply site says he thinks the river will rise 2 to 3 feet by tomorrow. Just saying in case you are driving aways


River was up higher than yesterday and moving fast. Saw one fish caught


----------



## Matt63

Looks as if Fremont is getting going looking at the pics.on angler supply site. I will be in maumee in the morning in a boat will report tomorrow.


----------



## Sarge189

Matt63 said:


> Looks as if Fremont is getting going looking at the pics.on angler supply site. I will be in maumee in the morning in a boat will report tomorrow.


I'm heading up in the morning myself just thinking which area Maumee or Fremont? Decisions, Decisions


----------



## BFG

I would go to Fremont. Their run always starts before the Maumee. Report in the other thread said they saw 30-40 fish landed in Fremont. 1/4oz or 1/8oz leadheads with white and/or chartreuse tails work well there. Water is low...be prepared to lose some stuff.


----------



## Matt63

Well here is the report I said.I would give  a big fat zero. We put in at 475 bridge and slowly made our way up to the Rapids through the fog and fished from 8 till noon and didn’t see 1 fish caught but that doesn't mean nobody caught any i think we need a.good rain to bring the water up. Maybe I will try Freemont next.


----------



## Dovans

Was at Fremont today. Talked to some folks who been there long time and only had one or two walleye to show for it. I myself caught some rocks or branches. I was there for maybe three hours and saw two caught. nothing huge either. Water maybe three feet down? (judging by a water line on the rocks). Bank was lined with fisherman though... At the bend by Roger Young park? (cant recall the parks name)


----------



## BiteMyLine

Any Maumee/Perrysburg locals have opinions on how the river level will react to this rain?


----------



## Redhunter1012

cant hurt. need it to come up a couple feet minimum


----------



## odell daniel

so far the hotspot at fremont is the park, probably no females in town yet but the males are eating. a good rain will get the females heading up stream. I'm pretty sure the females aren't there to eat though, I haven't caught one legally in years.


----------



## rutnut245

So far I've got just as many steelhead as walleye, 7. There were quite a few jacks caught Monday, I caught 3. I did have 1 big female foul hooked in the side of the head. Not enough flow for floaters. As mentioned above, 1/8-1/4 lead heads is the way to go.


----------



## KaGee

Good deal Rutnut. Those steelies must be lost lol!


----------



## tcbridges

SoCal_Buckeye said:


> We do a ton of fishing in the Maumee and Fremont. Are you all seeing Walleye in the rivers already? These crazy air/water temps have me on alert. Haven't ever had to be ready to come up this early. Maumee Tackle reported a few fish caught today. But their reports see to be exaggerated at times for obvious reasons.


Is Fremont a good area for spring walleye. Never fished it. Any advise would be helpful since I am east of Youngstown. Good launch for a deep V


----------



## ChrisDave

Picked up 1 male for 2 mornings on floater.


----------



## Eyehunter_18

Fished yesterday 4 hours 1 fish at Fremont


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye

I believe Maumee is better for Walleye. But I think they both produce decent numbers at times.


----------



## BFG

Maumee is producing now. Timely rains have helped. More rain on the way this week, which should make it really good over the next 10 days provided we don't get flooded.


----------



## rutnut245

Quick limits on the Maumee for me the last two days. Some very nice jacks too. Two over 6lbs and two over 5 lbs out of the eight fish.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye

That's what I have been waiting to hear!! Thanks men!!


----------



## Gills63

Not much where I was yesterday on the Maumee. Mostly ones and twos or none. I left with 2 after about 3 hours.


----------



## BiteMyLine

Looking for a rainfall report for tonight if any locals want to chime in!


----------



## ress

I saw half inch and more if you get under a T-storm. Lots of down pours in the forecast.


----------



## tcbridges

Any one out there from the Pittsburgh & Butler, Pa area wanting to go to Maumee and need company or I'll drive . split cost. I'm Ready anytime during the week.
Fish-On


rutnut245 said:


> So far I've got just as many steelhead as walleye, 7. There were quite a few jacks caught Monday, I caught 3. I did have 1 big female foul hooked in the side of the head. Not enough flow for floaters. As mentioned above, 1/8-1/4 lead heads is the way to go.


----------



## KaGee

Heavy rains today/tonight, more coming Friday will surely make both rivers unfishable.
My opinion.


----------



## beaver

KaGee said:


> Heavy rains today/tonight, more coming Friday will surely make both rivers unfishable.
> My opinion.


I'll tell you Saturday. Hell or high water, I'm fishing. I'll be boating though, not wading.


----------



## Dovans

beaver said:


> I'll tell you Saturday. Hell or high water, I'm fishing. I'll be boating though, not wading.


pretty sure I'll be seeing what the sandusky will look like tomorrow.


----------



## BFG

beaver said:


> I'll tell you Saturday. Hell or high water, I'm fishing. I'll be boating though, not wading.


You'll be boating in front of Orleans or around Audobon island. Pretty much gonna be your only chance at holding anchor this weekend. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

FINALLY ! ! ! ! ! ! Let it RAIN.....gonna try this weekend if I can


----------



## BiteMyLine

Any locals hear at what height the river will crest?


----------



## tcbridges

BFG said:


> You'll be boating in front of Orleans or around Audobon island. Pretty much gonna be your only chance at holding anchor this weekend. Good luck and be safe.


Can you tell me the radio channel to be on for any help with being on the river for advise?


----------



## BFG

I've never heard anyone on the marine radio on the river. 

To the guy who asked....the most recent predictor has it cresting tomorrow around noon at about 586' above sea level, which is 6' higher than it was earlier this week. The only fishable areas at that level are those downstream of the Maumee/Perrysburg bridge. There is a TON of debris floating downstream as well, so boaters need to be aware of what is going on at all times. I've seen parts of trees take out a boat and swamp it. Be ready...at all times, and if your motor hasn't been run in 3 years, tomorrow ain't the day to blow the carbon out of it.


----------



## rutnut245

[QUOTEiteMyLine, pos

t: 23013
02, member: 7415"]Any locals hear at what height the river will crest?[/QUOTE]
It's supposed to crest over 586. The Sandusky already has. As poor as the run in Fremont has been so far, I'm thinking next week should be off the hook. That is if they haven't already spawned out in the bay.


----------



## Dovans

Was in Fremont today. Arrived around 1ish. I was the only car in the parking lot in Roger Young Prk by the electric lines. I was one of 2 people fishing. River was maybe foot higher than last time I was up there. (week ago) But, it was probably on the rise as the area streams were over their banks. Moved further upstream to a point, and still nothing was hitting. The few fishermen that showed up left after hour or so with nothing.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Maumee has crested at 586.13. Should be real good tonight and great tomorrow


----------



## tmorrow

Setting up camp tomorrow and be there all week pounding on those pigs.


----------



## DenOhio

Water dropped 2' last nite! Fishing is poor not moving today yet!


----------



## Dovans

Hit The Sandusky today with same results as the other day. Low water, muddy, and nothing hitting. But I did see two nice size Walleye caught. Probably maybe dozen folks where I was. Was there for maybe three hours. Passerby told me that downtown Fremont they were standing shoulder to shoulder and nothing being caught. Did not verify his statement.


----------



## DenOhio

We caught two illegals this morning, snagged. Both returned don't need pay fines. I'm done and heading out today!


----------



## Dovans

Water just too muddy for Walleye I think...


----------



## sickle

I fished the Maumee last night after work and caught 3 jacks and snagged 2 more. Not fast and furious by any stretch of the imagination. I thought the river would be loaded with fish? I also saw a guy next to me stringer 2 walleye that were hooked in the side of the head...


----------



## jray

Dovans said:


> Water just too muddy for Walleye I think...


 you would be surprised my man. When they are in good they don't need to see the bait or bite it for that matter. Most fish are flossed this time of year imho. Early and late in the run you get aggressive biters now not much. Now do fish eat something that hits them in the face on occasion? Yep. I've seen tails pulled off and jigs in the throat but it's not the norm.


----------



## DenOhio

We are well on our way back home. We saw rangers at the camp grounds and at the boat ramp at Orleans. They were checking boat and catches so I was never tempted ever. A guy staying at the econo lodge next to us said he was keeping all of them. I heard from some fellows on the river that each snagged fish is $125! No way for me to know if that's correct. Fish were not up to Orleans ramp this morning I can tell you that for sure. I know from friends they are staging at the mouth. I guess they will be coming soon and I'll miss it. It was a learning curve for sure. The current at Orleans made loading boat a bit ugly but we managed okay. Good luck guys, be safe out there and post some big ones.


----------



## DenOhio

This was the average daily catch I guess. Keeping only legally caught.


----------



## Cricket76

Looks like dinner to me


----------



## DenOhio

Cricket76 said:


> Looks like dinner to me


Yeah we ended up with 16 total. No big ones but all eaters. We were there 4 days and one morning. Not great for two of us hammering the water all day, but it is what it is. So in the end we ended up with about half the legal catch everyday. Legal is 4 each till, I think, end of the month. It was our first time so we learned a lot. Had some fun, caught some fish, froze a couple mornings, enjoyed each other's company, listened to some tall tales from a few and brought home some nice filets. We did best on 3" green with orange heads and 30" leads. I'm not sure any of that actually mattered, maybe we used the combo the most lol. I hated leaving but I need a break. Fishing 12 hours a day constant casting is a bunch for a retired guy. I paid the $2.00 bucks to get them cleaned cause I'm sure the hotel would have frowned on us doing it there.


----------



## Cricket76

Way to be a die hard ,glad u didn't go home empty handed


----------



## 9Left

Had a Little white street fun today...


----------



## DenOhio

Dang! I musta missed that one! Great catch buddy


----------



## jbo

N


rutnut245 said:


> [QUOTEiteMyLine, pos
> 
> t: 23013
> 02, member: 7415"]Any locals hear at what height the river will crest?


It's supposed to crest over 586. The Sandusky already has. As poor as the run in Fremont has been so far, I'm thinking next week should be off the hook. That is if they haven't already spawned out in the bay.[/QUOTE]
ODNR said their test nets were just showing the spawn starting. These nets were on 2 of the reafs,


----------



## DenOhio

My nephew is going up this evening----crazy, just in time for 30mph winds from the east (not good I hear) and potential snow tomorrow. Tried to tell him but at 26 you know it all I guess? If he waited to go till the weekend it would be a far more enjoyable outing. I can say from my first outing that I'll be back one day. I'm hoping some more folks post how they do over the coming weeks. He and his buddy are going to stay at a campground called Schoders (spelling unknown lol). I guess no electricity and a corn field of sorts He said it's only $14 a night but sounds pretty primitive. The good news is we are having well earned walleye for dinner tonight! I learned enough on this site to have my first outing up there. For that, I'm so grateful to everyone kind enough to help us out. A big sincere thank you!


----------



## Redhunter1012

Shroeders is a good place. One of the posters, AnglerMama, runs it. Nothing fancy but a good spot to access a great stretch of fishable river by foot or boat. Just a warning, if the river rises above 584, they will want to rethink launching there I think


----------



## sickle

Yes, the are calling for rain turning to snow tomorrow. Then it is supposed to be 70 degrees on Sunday??!! It will be interesting to see how much the river goes up on Friday/Saturday.

I fished last night again after work. Caught my limit, but it took almost 3 hours. Caught 2 fish in 30 minutes, and I thought it was going to be on fire. But then I didn't catch a fish for almost 90 minutes. Caught most on Chartreuse tails. 2 on longer leaders, 2 on shorter. Lots of suckers as well!!!


----------



## DenOhio

Redhunter1012 said:


> Shroeders is a good place. One of the posters, AnglerMama, runs it. Nothing fancy but a good spot to access a great stretch of fishable river by foot or boat. Just a warning, if the river rises above 584, they will want to rethink launching there I think


Thank you very much. I'll share the info with him. He will be taking his boat so that does need to be known.


----------



## Evinrude58

According to Maumeeriverwalleyerun.com the river is estimated to peak at 587.04 on Friday night. Not sure where their charts come from but it seems fairly accurate.


----------



## BFG

587 is legit scary. Be careful boaters.


----------



## HappySnag

BFG said:


> 587 is legit scary. Be careful boaters.


I fished sundusky in freemont yesterday 1/2 day,i had 0 fish,only few fish on strigers.


----------



## KaGee

BFG said:


> 587 is legit scary. Be careful boaters.


Is that in anticipation of the heavy rains forecast for tonight?


----------



## 9Left

KaGee said:


> Is that in anticipation of the heavy rains forecast for tonight?[/QUOTE
> .., yea... its just an estimate for now... the river will definitely come up but we shall see jyst how high


----------



## anglermama

KaGee said:


> Is that in anticipation of the heavy rains forecast for tonight?


Yes it is, as well as the rains today. We didn't get as much as they predicted so far, but Ft. Wayne got hammered! It does update twice a day, so we will see what it says soon.


----------



## anglermama

DenOhio said:


> Thank you very much. I'll share the info with him. He will be taking his boat so that does need to be known.


For the record, I have never made anyone sleep in the corn! At 584 you can certainly launch at our launch. I usually see an increase in launchers when the river is real high and again when it is real low. The launch is in a cut, and out of the current, making it easier to launch when the current is raging. Also, its deep water, making it easier to launch when you have to drive into the middle of the river at other places to drop boat. But if your nephew has never taken a boat on the Maumee before, this weekend would not be the best time to do so! Depending on how much rain we get today, the river could be too high, and even if it doesn't crest at 587, there are two tournaments scheduled this weekend, which will make it the zoo that every one talks about on here, not a great time to test the waters! That is just my opinion though!!


----------



## DenOhio

anglermama said:


> For the record, I have never made anyone sleep in the corn! At 584 you can certainly launch at our launch. I usually see an increase in launchers when the river is real high and again when it is real low. The launch is in a cut, and out of the current, making it easier to launch when the current is raging. Also, its deep water, making it easier to launch when you have to drive into the middle of the river at other places to drop boat. But if your nephew has never taken a boat on the Maumee before, this weekend would not be the best time to do so! Depending on how much rain we get today, the river could be too high, and even if it doesn't crest at 587, there are two tournaments scheduled this weekend, which will make it the zoo that every one talks about on here, not a great time to test the waters! That is just my opinion though!!


Thanks I'll share but regardless of what I may say he will be on the river lol. You know, the youth know all. He is a very experienced boater having grown up on a boat. I'm sure he is up there by now and knowing him is on the water. He will like the launch out of the current. Wish I'd known that! Next time I come, I'll be coming to the out of the current too. I just don't think the fishing will be great but I hope I'm wrong! He has been in search of around a 10 pounder for several years now. He is use to heavy boat traffic and swift water from our local river so he should be fine. Thanks for the info! Hell, I'd be happy to pay $25 for just a boat ramp outta the current.


----------



## beaver

DenOhio said:


> Thanks I'll share but regardless of what I may say he will be on the river lol. You know, the youth know all. He is a very experienced boater having grown up on a boat. I'm sure he is up there by now and knowing him is on the water. He will like the launch out of the current. Wish I'd known that! Next time I come, I'll be coming to the out of the current too. I just don't think the fishing will be great but I hope I'm wrong! He has been in search of around a 10 pounder for several years now. He is use to heavy boat traffic and swift water from our local river so he should be fine. Thanks for the info! Hell, I'd be happy to pay $25 for just a boat ramp outta the current.


If he wants a 10 pounder, he's better off spending his time on the lake.


----------



## DenOhio

beaver said:


> If he wants a 10 pounder, he's better off spending his time on the lake.


I saw a couple 6 to 7s while I was there. The guy cleaning fish for $2 each said he saw one 10 and one 9. I never saw them so maybe a fish story???


----------



## beaver

They're in there, and people catch them, but if I had the choice of Lake or river and my goal was a 10+ pound walleye, I'd be on the lake.


----------



## 9Left

DenOhio said:


> I saw a couple 6 to 7s while I was there. The guy cleaning fish for $2 each said he saw one 10 and one 9. I never saw them so maybe a fish story???



yep... they are in there! this came frim white street just a couple days ago







Beaver is right tho... chances are much better in the lake ...you can catch them like this on the river but trying to pull a 10 pound fish against the current of an already high river.... well...I was lucky to have this fish on my stringer


----------



## Redhunter1012

I released 1 on Monday that was probably 10lbs, as well as one close to 7lbs. I didn't officially weigh them, I'm guessing the 7lber was around 26", and the larger one 28". I snagged a couple that day that fell between the 2 mentioned as well. Brought home 4 nice Jacks


----------



## DenOhio

I'm gonna work out something with angler mama my next trip to use that no current ramp. I'm not gonna camp but I'd pay the camp fee just for the ramp.


----------



## Matt63

I think the ramp fee is 10 or 12 dollars 5 just to park and walk.correct me if I'm wrong 


DenOhio said:


> I'm gonna work out something with angler mama my next trip to use that no current ramp. I'm not gonna camp but I'd pay the camp fee just for the ramp.


----------



## anglermama

DenOhio said:


> I'm gonna work out something with angler mama my next trip to use that no current ramp. I'm not gonna camp but I'd pay the camp fee just for the ramp.





Matt63 said:


> I think the ramp fee is 10 or 12 dollars 5 just to park and walk.correct me if I'm wrong


Our launching fee is $8 and parking is $5.


----------



## bigrich

Anglemama can I get an address to your ramp we are coming up Friday and would love to launch out of the current.


----------



## 9Left

right next to buttonwood park


----------



## BFG

Saw a pic of guys standing on the Towpath knee deep....and fishing. LMAO...she's on her way UUUUPPPP!


----------



## Redhunter1012

BFG said:


> Saw a pic of guys standing on the Towpath knee deep....and fishing. LMAO...she's on her way UUUUPPPP!


Seriously? That's insane. Guys need to get other hobbies, haha


----------



## DenOhio

anglermama said:


> Our launching fee is $8 and parking is $5.


OMG I wish I'd known it was so reasonable. Thank you so much!


----------



## jray

A ten pounder casting? Eh I think I would go with the river. Last year was the most big girls I've seen caught jigging but there still aren't that many. My vote would be river.


----------



## anglermama

The river had crest yesterday afternoon, and is on its way back down. West of us got more rain than we did, so don't expect it to drop quite as fast as last week. The guy who counts fish stopped yesterday and from what he says, they shocked the river a few nights ago and found the females to be full and hard still. 
I am sure most have heard but the MBT Tournament has been moved to April 15 and the Mac Memorial Tournament moved to April 22. 
Be safe out there!!


----------



## DenOhio

anglermama said:


> The river had crest yesterday afternoon, and is on its way back down. West of us got more rain than we did, so don't expect it to drop quite as fast as last week. The guy who counts fish stopped yesterday and from what he says, they shocked the river a few nights ago and found the females to be full and hard still.
> I am sure most have heard but the MBT Tournament has been moved to April 15 and the Mac Memorial Tournament moved to April 22.
> Be safe out there!!


I didn't know they moved it. I may run back up thanks for the update.


----------



## tcbridges

Thanks for the advise.


anglermama said:


> Our launching fee is $8 and parking is $5.


if I bring my boat and launch the fee is $8.00 and that includes parking or is it $13.00 all total?


----------



## 9Left

it'd be $13 total, The way I understand it


----------



## anglermama

tcbridges said:


> Thanks for the advise.
> 
> if I bring my boat and launch the fee is $8.00 and that includes parking or is it $13.00 all total?


$8 total to launch, people who just park to wade its $5. Camping is $15.


----------



## tcbridges

Can anyone tell me whats the fishing is lke after gmain the Muamee run Like in June & Julyfor Walleye & perch


----------



## 9Left

tcbridges said:


> Can anyone tell me whats the fishing is lke after gmain the Muamee run Like in June & Julyfor Walleye & perch


...it's very likely that you may find a few resident walleye still in the river… I think you would be hard-pressed to find a stringer of perch


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Walleye, Saugeye, and the rare Sauger can be caught during the summer months, but it is nothing like the run, very few and small in size. Not very many Perch in Maumee River either. This is probably due to some larger whiskered critters prowling around....


----------

